# Lethal injection (dirty scum version)



## Arch (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's the other version of the injection idea (im not a smack head BTW), wanted it a bit more grungy and dark rather than the clinical high key ones.













Thanks for looking


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 17, 2006)

ooh...love the second one...that is really neat...

good job...gives me the wilies......back alley kinda thing..


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 17, 2006)

ouch...


----------



## Arch (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks april  

It didn't hurt too much mentos :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the second one!  It immediately made me cringe and clench my fist!

Nice work, dude!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 17, 2006)

willys for sure, nice work!


----------



## Arch (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for your comments nicole and raymond :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 17, 2006)

wow... the second one is for sure the darkest picture i've seen in a long time. I'm really lovin it :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 17, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about!  Excellent shot!  :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 17, 2006)

Love #2!
But I'm sure you knew I would


----------



## Chiller (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool. THe second one ...killer shot.


----------



## Fate (Feb 17, 2006)

AMAZING  I love the second one, so cool!


----------



## slickhare (Feb 17, 2006)

interesting subject! the sc in the second shot is very nicely done! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pursuer (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing shots, very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Arch, Is the first done with the Lensbaby? If so you captured the sweetspot perfect. #2  :thumbup:


----------



## jesusloving (Feb 18, 2006)

nice shot


----------



## duncanp (Feb 18, 2006)

great pic :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Feb 18, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Nice work Arch, Is the first done with the Lensbaby? If so you captured the sweetspot perfect. #2  :thumbup:



Na...its with  my 70-300 macro II, just focused in on the tube area.

Thanks v.much everyone :thumbup:


----------

